# Channel cat help



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

This year I have been focusing on catching more cats. Mainly been aiming for channels. Favorite bait to use is shrimp.

That last few times I have gone it seems I'm missing a lot of hits and not getting hooked up. And losing my bait.

My question is what would be the best size and shape hook for channel cats. I'm currently using a size 6 or 5 circle hook. Any advise would be great. Also feel free to throw in any other channel tips!

Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For channels I d use a 3/0 circle and make sure you have stout rod holders and let them do the work of hooking the fish. Im not a fan of shrimp but many use it with great success, I always use shad when I can get it. Are you shore or boat fishing and what body of water are you fishing, all info that would affect the answer to your questions. 

Salmonid


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you fishing from shore or a boat? There are some applications where circle hooks work great, and there are some where they&#8217;re close to worthless. The key to them working is knowing that any fish that picks up your bait will swim away from you. They work fantastic when fishing vertically from a boat. Try another rod with a standard or kahle hook, 2/0 or 3/0 maximum. Use both set-ups side by side and see if there&#8217;s a difference.


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

We normally shore fish at buckeye


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

+1 on the cut shad....learn to throw a cast net and you will never be without bait...bring some chicken livers just in case...i use a 4/0 or 5/0 circle hook...their mouths are pretty large


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

I have read online that when using circle hooks you should not "set" the hook but instead just start reeling in. Is this true? If so that may have been the issue I've been having. As I always try and set the hook


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Bon3s said:


> I have read online that when using circle hooks you should not "set" the hook but instead just start reeling in. Is this true? If so that may have been the issue I've been having. As I always try and set the hook
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i usually set the hook hard...i do lose some but most the time they hook themselves


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

personally, I believe it is 100% false that you cant set a hook on a circle hook, ive been strictly catfishing for 4 years, and its rare when I don't set a hook. 99% of the time im using cut shad for bait, ive seen no difference between fresh and frozen, some of my biggest channels (over 10lbs) have been taken on frozen shad. I also run circle hooks exclusively. Owner, and Daiichi. 5/0, and 6/0, but don't be afraid of going too big, I remember when I started catfishing all I used was 8/0 and would still catch 3-5 pounders no problem. I hope I have helped, any more questions pm me and ill see how I can help you out. btw, I am also a shore fisherman, but that will change in a couple weeks.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

If you set the hook with a circle you need to feel the weight of the fish first on the line or you'll pull it out every time 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Bullheads can be bait theives at Buckeye.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I find that the 3\0 hooks work the best, and generally speaking you don't need to set the hook, I just tug it a bit and reel in. The only time I set the hook with circle hooks is when I notice my line coming in/loosening up. Usually means the fish has your bait and is swimming towards you. Use raw shrimp. I keep it on ice so it stays on longer, plus I like shrimp with the tail on. Hook them through the tail and they stay on a bit longer.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I use 5/0 Gamakatsu Octopus Circle hooks. I never set the hook. Most of the time it is buried i pick it up and start reeling till they get closer then you can screw with them a bit. A lot of my hook sets are fish on and then off. Cut shad for sure and buckeye has yellow bellies in it. You can catch fish from the bank but getting on the lake has way better success


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

The biggest thing I've founs with channels to increase hook up is patience..all to many times have I got to excited and yanked the bait from it.. I like to let it investigate, nibble a little, then finally let it decided to take.. however there's happy medium there before it robs u blind. And go to bait has always been chicken liver for me on channels and when the bite is slow ill put a couple drops of anise in to really get a scent out there. And for me circle hooks always work the best. With the bait hooked right they usually set themselves before I can react. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I am a big fan of kahle hooks.


----------

